# Working Maintenance as a Dues paying member



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*Maintenance Job*



DAE said:


> I am a fourth year apprentice who was ask by a company to work in their maintenance dept. After getting the go ahead and blessing from my BA I applied for and earned the position. My current status is that I am now being removed from my apprenticeship and pushed out of my local that i am a second generation member of. does any one out there have any feedback?


If I were you.... I would finish school & get your ticket. Its worth way more anywhere you go, than a maintenance job. The experience & knowledge you gain will serve you well. Knowing how it was built, will help you to maintain it. Construction usually pays more. You can always get a maintenance job. 
Just my thoughts....I could be wrong.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree with the above. BUT that you are a 2nd generation in the local should have NO BEARING ON THIS SUBJECT.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with Brian and shunt trip finish your schooling.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

He can continue his schooling with his new employer through the Vermont state apprenticeship program. I have had three apprentices that have gone through this program. He still can get his journeyman’s ticket without the union because the IBEW does not have a monopoly on electrical apprenticeship programs…..:no:

There are some benefits to having a state license because there is almost unlimited job opportunities in the whole state and reciprocal license agreements with boarding states.:yes:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

John said:


> He can continue his schooling with his new employer through the Vermont state apprenticeship program. I have had three apprentices that have gone through this program. He still can get his journeyman’s ticket without the union because the IBEW does not have a monopoly on electrical apprenticeship programs…..:no:
> 
> There are some benefits to having a state license because there is almost unlimited job opportunities in the whole state and reciprocal license agreements with boarding states.:yes:


I would not consider this opinion to be very good advise.:no:
Finish your apprenticeship program, get your yellow ticket and then take it from there. I wouldn't throw out an opportunity to get a proper education for a maintenance job.:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Go back to the local and finish up your schooling and get your JW ticket and go from there.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm with RK! Fnish the schooling you started. A journeyman can do everything in the trade, including maintenace. The maintenance tech is a limited option. Plus, as a schooled JW, your options will always be greater.

Think of it like the medical field....normally see a PA (physician's assistant) who is very knowledgable for colds and minor ailments, but takes a doctor's hand to do "the serious stuff". Get the doctor card!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I would not consider this opinion to be very good advise.:no:
> Finish your apprenticeship program, get your yellow ticket and then take it from there. I wouldn't throw out an opportunity to get a proper education for a maintenance job.:thumbsup:


I was not recommending that he stop his schooling, I was giving him information on a way to continue his education with his new employer. As I posted earlier the IBEW does not have a monopoly on electrical apprenticeship training…even though some people may think so.

Got to remember to stop posting in this section.  When you are out numbered and out gunned......*exit*>>>>>.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

John said:


> I was not recommending that he stop his schooling, I was giving him information on a way to continue his education with his new employer. As I posted earlier the IBEW does not have a monopoly on electrical apprenticeship training…even though some people may think so.
> 
> Got to remember to stop posting in this section.  When you are out numbered and out gunned......*exit*>>>>>.


I spent time in other programs. The JATC is really,by far, the best out there. He is going to want to have that yellow ticket when all of the nuke plants are coming out of the ground,:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I spent time in other programs. The JATC is really,by far, the best out there. He is going to want to have that yellow ticket when all of the nuke plants are coming out of the ground,:thumbsup:


You have no proof of this, programs differ from teacher to teacher and local to local. Were all your high school teachers excellent.

I took some ABC apprenticeship and all the teachers I had there were electrical engineers, the ones I had were top notch. Many of the teachers at the IBEW are excellent some are not.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Stay Union. Membership in the U.S.A. is down to 16% of the workforce.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> You have no proof of this, programs differ from teacher to teacher and local to local. Were all your high school teachers excellent.
> 
> I took some ABC apprenticeship and all the teachers I had there were electrical engineers, the ones I had were top notch. Many of the teachers at the IBEW are excellent some are not.


My ABC instructor was an engineer too!
Had no place else to go I guess.
English was not so good.:blink:


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

*maintenance*

Hello,

If you were still an apprentice and you stopped working for a IBEW contrractor, it may be they thought you had quit the apprentice program. Talk to you BA and your Apprentice Director.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

retired 7373 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you were still an apprentice and you stopped working for a IBEW contractor, it may be they thought you had quit the apprentice program. Talk to you BA and your Apprentice Director.


 
IMMEDIATLY


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

finish your apprenticeship with the local. As a fourth year apprentice do not apply for positions.unfortunately you are only an apprentice. things work different in NY. you cannot find your own jobs. You have to get a job ticket through the hiring hall!


----------

